# A Day in the Life of a Vizsla



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

For us....our day started with some rock climbing....and ended with some couch time 

How did your V spend their day yesterday?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Yesterday Pike and I went up to Rabbits(a neighbors) doghouse(a converted barn with a bar beer on tap-poker table ect) to watch the UK game with 6 freinds and 5 more dogs-Kentucky won-GO BIG BLUE!-hard thing is not to yell GO CATS with 6 dogs in the room(LOL)


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Pippa has one of the most beautiful V heads I've seen. Amazing.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Woke up at 5am. Got in jeep with hunting gear by 5:45. Headed up to hunting preserve. Hunted pheasant for 1 1/2 hours. Just flushed hens. Don't shoot hens. Nice points though. Chloe still hates sound of the gun. Even in the distance.
:-X

Went and chased jack rabbits for 30 minutes on the way back. Now Chloe is in heaven. ;D

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/jackrabbits-and-vizslas.html

Joined by little 6 month old Riley (Threefsh) and her humans. They tagged along behind the hunt and latter took part in chasing rabbits. : Another best day in Riley's life.

100 mile round trip.

Good morning. 

Now it's time for a noon nap.;D.

Another hill walk in the late afternoon. Tough being a Vizsla in this house. 8)

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

2 hour hike at Briones park yesterday & Riley had her first "hunting" experience with RBD and Bailey this morning out at Hastings Island!

*WE* were up at 4:45 and left at 5:15AM.  170 miles round trip for us! What an amazing experience. It's truly breathtaking to watch a dog track pheasant and point. I now understand why they are red... Riley completely disappeared in the grass.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto went on his first puppy playdate with a fellow Vizsla - Bruin! The two seemed to get along really well. It was actually the first time a dog has been able to keep up with Otto! Otto played keep away, of course, its his favorite! 

Then met up with a Boston Terrier, Nezzie, and ran around with her... for hours! He is now passed out on the couch - I'm sure he won't be up until dinner! 

Good times!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin had a 3 hour hike in the Caledon hills with all his people. Followed up by getting gussied up in his best bandana and greeting guests at a dinner party. He was in heaven. Hike + house full of people = happy V


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We had a 2.5 hour hike around Little Long Pond today, right outside of Acadia National Park, which is owned by the Rockefellers so there are no leash laws. Finch was in heaven and mets lots of great dogs!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It was HOT here yesterday. Got up first thing about 9am, took the dogs out for a walk. It was nice and cool at only 32c. Walked to the dam and played kong Floater Fetch for an hour. Home to crash out on the cool tiles in the aircon. Afternoon walk at 4.30-5.30, went back to the dam as it was 38c. 

Into car with aircon, drive to friend's place. Have dinner while my three scared the **** out of there SWF just by there pure presence. My dogs were not interested in this dog at all, but the SWF get a wide birth of them   My three play with my friends 18 month old daughter. Licking, laughing, giggling, stroking. They were so gentle with her. Regret not having the camera out.

Drove back to drop Ozkar to his mum's at 11pm, got home 12pm still 28c. It was a race for the three of us to the bed.  We all didn't stir all night!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Selfishly, I really love reading about the daily adventures of all the other Vizslas on the forum (the blogs help too, thinking of starting my own! ). It helps me think about new adventures I can partake in with Pippa. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

With the time difference, we are just finishing up our day.
We had a bit of a sleep in.... today - dinner party last night. Coco loves parties.
And today we went skate skiing in the am, beauty nap and then had a playdate with V friend Hailey. Late night stroll around the neighbour and now she is curled up with her big stuffed toy bear from her friend Hailey. So sweet!
We love the weekend!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Saturday was fun day for Sadie.

Woke at 7:30, out to use the bathroom & back in to nap some more.
Out at 9 or 9:30 to chase all the poor nesting birds around the yard.
Dog park for 1 1/2 hours at 12.
Out to our 34 acre farm from 3-5:30. That's when the real fun began. "Swimming" in the ponds (as long as her feet stayed on the bottom), running all over the place, digging holes, chasing birds, you name it, she did it with her lab friend.
Then back to our house for dinner and more playing with her lab friend. At 9:30 pm I finally took her to my son's room and put her to bed. 

She was pooped ;D

Today she was still a bit worn out from Saturdays fun. She played in the yard some, chased squirrels & birds, went to the dog park for an hour. After dinner she got a bath - she was filthy - but not smelly. She's only had 4 or 5 baths in her 9 months and she really is pretty easy to bathe.

Now she's sitting on my lap covered head to toe with a blanket, my old man wire haired dachsund is on the footstool at my feet and both of them are snoring. Life is great!! 

Edit. Here's a picture from the digging fun.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Great topic! Tried to stay away from the computer all weekend so I'm just posting now, but our Saturday was business as usual for Elroy and I.

Up at 6AM, downstairs to make coffee, get the backpack ready, start the truck. Upstairs to let Elroy out of his crate, stretches for both of us, back downstairs, boots on, collars on, and out the door.

We did _just_ catch the sun coming over the trees. 5 Mile hike, 10 deer, 4 foxes, tons of geese, hawks, ducks and birds. We were looking for shed deer antlers (does anyone use their V to find antlers?) but found some fresh rubs on trees instead. Very wet and muddy so Elroy got a quick bath when we got home and then he curled up on the couch for just about the rest of the day  We normally repeat this on Sunday, but I was bad and took the day off..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We did this and yes a nap did come afterwards.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

DougAndKate said:


> Does anyone use their V to find antlers?



This is a great idea... how do you teach this? Those antler chew toys are so expensive, but I bet we could find plenty here in Maine if we went looking! Any tips? Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

finch said:


> DougAndKate said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use their V to find antlers?
> ...


Yes they are ridiculously expensive, and Elroy LOVES them. I thought there was a thread on here awhile back, but I couldn't find it. I think that there are some books out there on training your dog to find them. I could only imagine if there was one laying in the woods Elroy would find it, he finds every bone, skull, or feather that's laying around!

Edit: Just found this site: http://www.antlerdogs.com/


----------

